# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) مساعدة :  مشكلة تعليق ولصق xperia st25i

## abdellah1

*السلام عليكم    ارجو من الاخوة الكرام ان يمدوني بحل لمشكلتي هذه*   *   عندي هاتف xperia st25i في بعض الاحيان يتشنج او يعلق تتوقف شاشة اللمس عن العمل*  *وفي بعض اثناء المكالمة حتى انزع الطارية واركبها من جديد*    *فما هو  السبب  ؟؟*  *وما هو الحل لهذه المشكلة؟؟   
        ولكم جزيل الشكر*

----------


## abdellah1

* أنا في انتضار​  الحل يا إخوان*

----------


## gevarahindi

صديقي اذا كنت مركب تتاش جديد المشكله منه 
او قم بعمل تفليش كامل للجهاز

----------

